# DragonSpeak software



## Love Coding! (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello,

Our practice is using a dictation software called Dragon Speak, where the provider would talk into a little mic and the words type up on the screen.  Some our our providers use scripted paragraphs to input into the dictation with just tweeking the name of the patient, medications, etc.... Has anyone else out there worked with Dragonspeak and the many headaches associated with coding this type of dictation and the liability of cutting and pasting scripted office notes?  I need input!!!!!

Thank you my fellow coders as always!

dscoder74


----------



## 1073358 (Mar 12, 2009)

I work for a huge organization and alot of our clinic docs use Dragon. It is kinda of a pain in the butt. You will find alot of typos and misheard words.. I can't say that I see much with coping and pasting with dragon, but I have seen it with EMR. Basically a template. It is acceptable to use but they need to be VERY careful that the info they pull in is accurate and patient specific and updated at each visit as necessary. If every note for every patient is identical with same hx, same exam verbiage, etc I would be very concerned. I would educate your providers on this and how to make sure they use it safely.


----------



## sjohnson91172 (Mar 12, 2009)

*training the software*

Also, dragon speak can be better with less errors with more training with the software speaking on the doctors part.  Most doctors don't want to take the time to do things like this.  It is rigorous work and time consuming.  But, the end does pay off in less mispelled words...etc..


----------



## Love Coding! (Mar 12, 2009)

*Dragonspeak*



1073358 said:


> I work for a huge organization and alot of our clinic docs use Dragon. It is kinda of a pain in the butt. You will find alot of typos and misheard words.. I can't say that I see much with coping and pasting with dragon, but I have seen it with EMR. Basically a template. It is acceptable to use but they need to be VERY careful that the info they pull in is accurate and patient specific and updated at each visit as necessary. If every note for every patient is identical with same hx, same exam verbiage, etc I would be very concerned. I would educate your providers on this and how to make sure they use it safely.




Hello,

How do you handle all the typoes and the sentences that do not make sense, and seeing a male patient the dictation will state female???? I kick back all the Dragonspeak dictation typoes and all so hopefully in the near future the providers will be more careful on what is said compared to what is on the screen.  In terms of duplicity, that is going to be a hard one...I do E/M coding all day long so I read different dictation from more than 5 providers.  In terms of an audit, how do you educate your providers in making each followup an original document?  Let me know, so that I can help them...

Thanks to both of you responding, I am curious what others may think...

dscoder74


----------

